# How should Reviews be posted?



## Silver (20/4/19)

Am creating this thread to contain discussions that were had in one of the review threads after two reviewer's reviews on the same device were moved into the same thread. 

*Let's use this thread to discuss further how best reviews should be posted on the forum.*

This is an open discussion and we encourage your comments - from both members and reviewers alike. 

Our intention is to have our own internal discussions as the Admin & Mod Team and consider all the commentary to suggest refinements and the way forward.

For now, continue posting your reviews as you have been in the past. If you want to create your own thread on a review of a particular device, that is cool. If you would rather post your review on another existing review thread for that device - that is good too.

___________________________________________________________________________
Below is the first post from those that were moved from the other thread. I just included the additional comments above so people would know what this thread is about if they read the first post:

Hi @Timwis

I have moved your review to this existing thread

Can I ask all reviewers just to check if an existing thread exists before posting their review. It will be helpful for future reference and readers if the reviews on a particular device are all together. Instead of various threads - scatterred around.

You can check for an existing thread by searching on the name of the device in "thread titles" using the search facility. Just tick the "Search titles only" tickbox at the top. And it helps to search in a particular subforum for whatever the device is - so if its a RDA, go to the subforum for RDA reviews.

@Room Fogger , I have renamed the thread title, removing "Room Fogger" from it. So it can house reviews from other reviewers.

Feel free to post the review or a link to it in your dedicated Reviewer thread in the Reviewers subforum.

PS - thanks for the headsup @Hooked - if you spot multiple threads like this in the future, please feel free to PM any of the Admin and Mod team and we can try assist to get the content together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Timwis
> 
> I have moved your review to this existing thread
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver , will remember in future, will also make it easier for anyone to have all the reviews in one place. I will open a reviewers thread for myself as well to post the links for reference purposes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Hours of work to become just the 9th comment on a thread someone else has ownership off, i feel totally disrespected. If people take their time to review a product they deserve their own platform @Room Fogger deserves his and i deserve mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Hi @Timwis 

Please don’t feel upset about this

You have many threads where you were the first and only person to review the device. 

This is a forum where we try our best to keep content organized. If all the reviews of devices are scattered all over then a reader will unlikely find them all. 

This is a forum where we contribute for the good of everyone. If you want your own thread to highlight the reviews you have done then feel free to start a Timwis thread in the Reviewers sub forum and you can repost the review there or post links to the actual review elsewhere in the relevant sub forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

By the way @Timwis 

We renamed the thread title so it is a generic thread for reviews on this device. 

No one “owns” it. It’s here for all of us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> By the way @Timwis
> 
> We renamed the thread title so it is a generic thread for reviews on this device.
> 
> No one “owns” it. It’s here for all of us.


Discussion started by @Room Fogger their is already a comment:

"Great review @Room Fogger Loving the pics and write up




"

Although i agree with this comment it was posted after my review in the thread as if i don't exist.

I will do an experiment about organisation and post my findings. I'm going to ask a friend to find my review on the forums i post to and see how easy he found it on each forum.


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Hi @Timwis

I understand you are frustrated but please don’t be.

I assume you are sharing your reviews here on the forum for the benefit of all. If so then why would you be so upset ?

I have been doing reviews on juices for about 5 years. Go have a look at the Silvers Review thread where I link to the actual review I wrote in the relevant juice manufacturer thread. In the large majority of my reviews I am not the first person posting in that thread. In fact in many cases my review is not even on the first page ! That’s why I have a single thread in the reviewers sub forum to link to all my reviews I’ve done in my own index.

I have put in hundreds of hours on my reviews. But we feel it’s best to keep the reviews in a thread for each manufacturer when it comes to juices. 

Here in this hardware review thread it’s for a particular device not even for a manufacturer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Although i agree with this comment it was posted after my review in the thread as if i don't exist.



No need to be upset about this either. That was a comment from another local member Daniel Craig who appreciated Room Foggers review. I am quite sure his intention was not to make you feel like you don’t exist. You have had plenty comments on other threads thanking you for your insights. I have even written several myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> No need to be upset about this either. That was a comment from another local member Daniel Craig who appreciated Room Foggers review. I am quite sure his intention was not to make you feel like you don’t exist. You have had plenty comments on other threads thanking you for your insights. I have even written several myself.


As i expected he found my reviews instantly on all other forums but has given up trying to find it on here. I told him it has been buried within another thread and he was shocked at the disrespect. I explained it was so it's to make it more organised. He just laughed and said but it's the opposite. 
I am trying to be nice and not mentioning busy body's name, i don't interfere or make comments on what anyone does or make comments that can result in things being done which will possibly affect or upset others. I expect the same courtesy in exchange.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/19)

Sorry to have to take sides but I agree with @Timwis. Ideally, the best way to go would put them as individual reviews under the manufacturer or company name and leave them there as separate reviews. Then open a thread here - say for example, Alpha Zip Kit Owners Comments Here and we can share our input as a community. 

I'm sticking to my review thread and keeping all of them together. It's easier for me to keep track of everything I've reviewed so far , which reminds me I need to sort my indexing list.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Sorry to have to take sides but I agree with @Timwis. Ideally, the best way to go would put them as individual reviews under the manufacturer or company name and leave them there as separate reviews. Then open a thread here - say for example, Alpha Zip Kit Owners Comments Here and we can share our input as a community.
> 
> I'm sticking to my review thread and keeping all of them together. It's easier for me to keep track of everything I've reviewed so far , which reminds me I need to sort my indexing list.


Thanks for some support, i'm not trying to be awkward it's just when i post a review that took a lot of time and effort i don't want to come on here to find it's been moved to post 9 on another thread, whether that was the same subject matter or not.


----------



## Resistance (20/4/19)

@Room Fogger and @Timwis well done to both of you.
@Silver both reviews was great and i seem to enjoy reading both reviewers notes.
I also didnt expect to see the mix of reviews as it is now and can understand the frustration.
So how about having sub-forums within the main thread to seperate the two or even four reviewers work from each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

I hear you @Timwis 

Not sure who your friend is but you are not even acknowledging what we are trying to do here. 

We are trying to have a forum that benefits the reader and have had this for years. 

Now the first time your review gets moved to a thread on the same device you call it disrespect that your post is number 9 on the thread. 

If your friend was trying to find reviews by Timwis then I see how it May be easier to find your review if your thread was separate. Although you don’t title your reviews with a Timwis Reviews so am not sure what the difference is in this thread title or the original one. Just you would need to scroll down. 

However , the above is when someone is trying to find a review of yours. 

What if someone is trying to find a review on this particular device. I would imagine that is more appropriate. Then what would be better? Finding one thread here and maybe another one somewhere else. Or finding one thread with all the reviews of a particular device grouped together in a single thread ? 

You are looking at it from your point of view. What are your opinions on what I have said above ? Which approach do you think adds more value to the reader? 

Am keen to hear your opinion on that and anyone else for that matter. From members not necessarily reviewers. 

As I said if you want to highlight your own reviews then that’s what the Revoewers subtorum is for. One thread for each reviewer. The concept is explained in the sticky at the top of that sub forum. 

No disrespect intended to you or anyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/19)

Ah yes I've got some advice for you @Timwis - create your own thread under reviewers and keep all your threads together with an indexing list linked to each review - ie post #5 link to nr 6 title of thread

That's what @Silver advised to do when I asked him questions before I started mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah yes I've got some advice for you @Timwis - create your own thread under reviewers and keep all your threads together with an indexing list linked to each review - ie post #5 link to nr 6 title of thread
> 
> That's what @Silver advised to do when I asked him questions before I started mine.


That looks fine just had a look but after so many reviews have been done when someone posts a comment or asks a question how would you know which review they are referring to? Imagine for example you had 50 reviews and someone asked a question about the fourth review you did like "Does the device fire when locked?" you would be thinking what device, i have reviewed 50 in this thread. I hear what you are saying about indexing but not sure how you link an individual post i thought you could only link the thread which if that's the case wouldn't help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> That looks fine just had a look but after so many reviews have been done when someone posts a comment or asks a question how would you know which review they are referring to? Imagine for example you had 50 reviews and someone asked a question about the fourth review you did like "Does the device fire when locked?" you would be thinking what device, i have reviewed 50 in this thread. I hear what you are saying about indexing but not sure how you link an individual post i thought you could only link the thread which if that's the case wouldn't help.


I am sure the poster will refer to it by name. 

Linking individual posts is easy, just click on the post number at the bottom of the post, a link appears for sharing directly towards it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

@Timwis

May I suggest you go have a look here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/silvers-juice-reviews.t5421/

Click on the links to the reviews - you will see it takes you to the actual review elsewhere on the forum in the correct place. 

I hear you - dont worry - nothing against you - we just trying to find a solution that gives reviewers their own thread so they can make announcements of their latest reviews - while at the same time have content that;s easier to find later.

We came up with this Reviewers subforum a while back - and while nothing is perfect - it seems that this is working quite nicely for most people.

Am keen to hear what others say and if there is a much better way of doing things - we are all ears.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> What if someone is trying to find a review on this particular device



Agree so if someone goes to the review section on a forum they can easily see a review by both @Room Fogger (great review that i enjoyed) and a review by @Timwis they have 2 to read or they might think i will read @Room Fogger review but won't bother with @Timwis review because he talks rubbish, tried and tested system which is organised. If i didn't do reviews and i wanted to read about this device i now would find a thread and read the review but possibly wouldn't read all the comments and even get to the 2nd review, doesn't that defeat the objective?



Silver said:


> We are trying to have a forum that benefits the reader and have had this for years



I understand that but i fail to see how it does that.



Silver said:


> Not sure who your friend is



It might surprise you but i have many friends and would be shocked if you did know any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I am sure the poster will refer to it by name.
> 
> Linking individual posts is easy, just click on the post number at the bottom of the post, a link appears for sharing directly towards it.


I will have to organise my reviews like that when i have some time then, once done i will write future reviews there. That means hopefully in future i won't come on here to find it's so organised i can't even find my own review. Such great organisation!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Hi there everyone,

Firstly seeing my name in this discussion is making me uncomfortable, and I do not like the feeling. First and foremost any threads that I start, or my reviews must never be here if they make anyone feel disrespected, or if they prove to be offensive to anyone, or if they are fictional, and I believe that this falls into neither of the categories.

@Timwis , thank you for your reviews, I have a lot of respect for your insights and I now know that it takes a lot of time to do a review and the effort that goes into them. You were part of my inspiration for wanting to do the same and give everyone insight regarding a certain device or item from my personal experience with it. As individuals we are different and different perspectives from multiple people will be to the benefit of everyone looking at a specific device or item.

I believe that I also understand fully where @Silver is coming from, from an system administration side and the administration on the forum search side for a specific item, especially for newbies or other visitors to the site. They might not necessarily know a reviewers name, only the device or item they are looking to get information on. Chances are they will go to a specific thread, I.e. RDA, Regulated device etc to look for the information.

I believe that this “problem” we are experiencing is quite easy to resolve, I am going to open up a thread under the reviewers tab for myself as suggested and done by @RainstormZA for her reviews, where I can post my reviews and where I can index and reference them. In this way, I can take full responsibility for the content in them and take full recognition for them as well. I think we all take pride in what we publish in the end, and would like the individual recognition attached to this. I suggest we all do this. In that way this will resolve the impasse we are in currently. 

A general thread can then be opened by any of the reviewers in the thread applicable to the review, ie RDA, RTA etc, and a link to your review will be the only thing that is published by all reviewers of the product or item, and maybe just a generic phrase like “click this link to read/watch my review on xxxxxxxx product, and people looking for information can then access the individual reviews by all published from there if they feel the need to and comment on the review in the reviewers personal thread. I do not mind if my link appears first or last, but cannot comment on behalf of all.

I really urge as many as possible on the forum, not only the reviewers and the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] team to please feel free to comment on my suggestion and if anyone feels that it is a realistic solution to this, without making the administration of the Forum site more work or more difficult for the admin team. They control a phenomenal amount of data and information and keeping this site it in tip top condition for everyone’s benefit must be the first priority. 

I abide by the majority decision

RF

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> I will have to organise my reviews like that when i have some time then, once done i will write future reviews there. That means hopefully in future i won't come on here to find it's so organised i can't even find my own review. Such great organisation!


I assure if you ask nicely, Silver can help you move all your threads together in one post and reserve the first post for intro and indexing then you can edit first post and add as you go. Administrators have more flexibility over forum tools than we do and it probably makes it easier for us.

Like Room Fogger said, the admins work with a lot of data so respect to them for working on this forum with no pay and with only all their passion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Agree so if someone goes to the review section on a forum they can easily see a review by both @Room Fogger (great review that i enjoyed) and a review by @Timwis they have 2 to read or they might think i will read @Room Fogger review but won't bother with @Timwis review because he talks rubbish, tried and tested system which is organised. If i didn't do reviews and i wanted to read about this device i now would find a thread and read the review but possibly wouldn't read all the comments and even get to the 2nd review, doesn't that defeat the objective?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Timwis , great review from you as usual, and thank you for the kind words, it is appreciated and means I am on the right path.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Firstly seeing my name in this discussion is making me uncomfortable, and I do not like the feeling. First and foremost any threads that I start, or my reviews must never be here if they make anyone feel disrespected, or if they prove to be offensive to anyone, or if they are fictional, and I believe that this falls into neither of the categories.
> 
> ...


I have at no point made out or have any issue with you @Room Fogger but i didn't like my review getting moved into your thread that was yours and shouldn't in my opinion have someone else's review adding.
It also isn't about people looking up reviews by certain reviewers, i'm not that vain as to think people would be waiting for the next offering by me. I just want my reviews to be visible after the work i put in, not buried in another thread.
You did a cracking review and in my opinion it deserves it's own stage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/4/19)

Ok let me give my 2c. This is called guerilla marketing. One Vendor/manufaturer give items away to people and want reviews in return. Thus they get cheap advertising. It is the same products over and over. Im sure none of this happened to any other products that @Timwis reviewed and I sure it will not happen to any other products he review, so basicly you can just carry on as before, just nowing that a certain product review may be grouped with other reviewers.

As for the marketing scheme on this forum. I have no clue how the forum work, but I know that you never see in the main feed, any Vendors post. So I dont think its fair to all the other Vendors/manufacturers that one company can send stuff out and then the main feed on the home page, every second thread is a review of a product of that company. Like we saw the last week or two. There was at one stage 4 different threads with reviews of the same product on the first 20 threads of the main feed.
There are many supporting Vendors, is it fair to them? They dont even reach the main feed(top recent posts).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok let me give my 2c. This is called guerilla marketing. One Vendor/manufaturer give items away to people and want reviews in return. Thus they get cheap advertising. It is the same products over and over. Im sure none of this happened to any other products that @Timwis reviewed and I sure it will not happen to any other products he review, so basicly you can just carry on as before, just nowing that a certain product review may be grouped with other reviewers.
> 
> As for the marketing scheme on this forum. I have no clue how the forum work, but I know that you never see in the main feed, any Vendors post. So I dont think its fair to all the other Vendors/manufacturers that one company can send stuff out and then the main feed on the home page, every second thread is a review of a product of that company. Like we saw the last week or two. There was at one stage 4 different threads with reviews of the same product on the first 20 threads of the main feed.
> There are many supporting Vendors, is it fair to them? They dont even reach the main feed(top recent posts).


It's a tricky one as a lot of manufacturers do offer X amount of products out free for testing purposes which is separate from the review samples they send out to regular reviewers. Vaporesso do it often but usually via their website but their are others. Voopoo clearly did it through forums and get your point but it's a great opportunity for regular forum members to get a device or tank or kit whatever for free and of course a review will be wanted in return. I can see how it seems Voopoo are dominating other vendors but all manufacturers or vendors would do the same if they came up with the idea. Innokin is a brand i really respect but when they decided to become a supporting Manufacturer on ECF for months it was Innokin everywhere. I don't see as Voopoo are actually doing anything wrong here as long as they are not demanding bios reviews but i can't see that has happened as all the reviews i have read on here to do with the Voopoo products that have been given to people have been honest reviews

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> If i didn't do reviews and i wanted to read about this device i now would find a thread and read the review but possibly wouldn't read all the comments and even get to the 2nd review, doesn't that defeat the objective?



Hi @Timwis

You are not trying to see the point I am making. I have been involved in the Admin and Mod team here since early 2014. That's over 5 years. There are about 8 of us in the team and we continually try to organise the content. We also try to reorganise the subforums from time to time as we have done and announced in the past. We have given careful thought and due care to this. Not saying we are 100% right because there is no right way to organise content - but some organising is certainly better than none.

The forum is in our minds first and foremost a resource for new members to find useful information on vaping. 

So let us assume a member comes along and wants to check out a review of the Voopoo Alpha Zip Kit - they will probably go to the Reviews category. Then they may click on Regulated Mods. Inside there they will scan the various thread titles. If the reviews on this Voopoo Alpha Zip kit were in say 5 separate threads with each reviewer having done his/her own thread, there is a good chance they will not see them all. Then it becomes an unstructured feed with various threads all over the place. If I was interested in a particular product I would want to read at least a few reviews on it. Not just one. So that's why we encourage reviews on a particular device in a thread dedicated to that device. This is a collaboration and many reviews on a single product is better than one. And having them in one thread makes it much easier for the reader to find. I do not agree that its better for the reader to have to go find multiple threads when all the reviews for that device could be in one thread.

If however you want your own thread because you feel proud of your work and you want no-one else to add their own reviews on the SAME device in that thread - then I understand that - but I do not agree that it would be better for the reader.

As @Jean claude Vaaldamme has pointed out, having separate review threads on the same product may be beneficial to vendors (since our supporting vendors are not allowed to promote their products in the general forums, only in their dedicated subforum). Reviews are in the general threads and they feature in the General Discussions tab on the home page. 

But on this forum, the reader or new vaper comes first. And we try to encourage members to give some consideration to that in their use of the forum. 

It's no big deal but if we said all members should just do whatever they please - then it would undermine all the efforts over the years that we have put in to the forum content structures.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Firstly seeing my name in this discussion is making me uncomfortable, and I do not like the feeling. First and foremost any threads that I start, or my reviews must never be here if they make anyone feel disrespected, or if they prove to be offensive to anyone, or if they are fictional, and I believe that this falls into neither of the categories.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Room Fogger - appreciate your comments. 
You can do it the way you suggested - our idea was to have it the other way around. I.e. have all the actual reviews in the relevant threads in the main Reviews category - and then the links and notifications of new reviews in your dedicated "Room Fogger" thread in the Reviewers subforum. But if you want to do it your way and post the original content in your dedicated thread and links in these Reviews threads, that is cool.

The whole point about posting the reviews in the main Reviews category is that it builds up to be a great resource for those looking for reviews - without having to click to go elsewhere. The focus here being on the actual review, not so much on the reviewer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> I have at no point made out or have any issue with you @Room Fogger but i didn't like my review getting moved into your thread that was yours and shouldn't in my opinion have someone else's review adding.
> It also isn't about people looking up reviews by certain reviewers, i'm not that vain as to think people would be waiting for the next offering by me. I just want my reviews to be visible after the work i put in, not buried in another thread.
> You did a cracking review and in my opinion it deserves it's own stage.


Did not for one moment think that you had a problem with me @Timwis , and I understand where you come from with regards to the merging of the threads, and be sure that no offense was taken by me at any time, I just get uncomfortable in certain situations.

Same on your second point, I agree, it’s everyones free choice to read or not to, and to like or don't, and to wait for or not, and I agree with the visibility of each individuals review. It does get a name into the community that they would like to find easily, hence my suggestion. It will give a choice to the individual wanting to find something to decide where to go. People get used to a reviewers style and they become comfortable with it, hence they search for that first. Then they read the others if they feel the need, and either add to or scratch off their list.

Again, thank you for your kind words regarding my review, it is highly appreciated, especially coming from you as a much more experienced reviewer. 

Once I have my thread opened I will also have to ask for assistance from @Silver ot the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] team to reserve the first post for an index, and then also to assist in moving my reviews and comments there if I am unable to do so. Or it will just continue from now going forward.

To all the other reviewers out there, keep it strong and keep it rolling in.
RF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Timwis
> 
> You are not trying to see the point I am making. I have been involved in the Admin and Mod team here since early 2014. That's over 5 years. There are about 8 of us in the team and we continually try to organise the content. We also try to reorganise the subforums from time to time as we have done and announced in the past. We have given careful thought and due care to this. Not saying we are 100% right because there is no right way to organise content - but some organising is certainly better than none.
> 
> ...


You're wrong i am trying to see your point but you seem to be demanding i agree with it. Clicking on reviews and then regulated Mods and their are all the reviews clearly labelled, so easy, so organised. Earlier i could only find my own review from a notification if i had missed that i would still be looking for it, how is that organised. I do understand and have read everything you have written but i don't have to agree with you. and don't.


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Ok @Timwis 

It seems that we are seeing it from different perspectives.
And I do understand that.

Lets do this

For the meantime, continue posting your reviews as you have been doing. We wont move any of them.

We will take this issue on board amongst the Admin and Mod team over the coming days and have a discussion about it. And then once we have discussed it internally, we will post some guidelines on where to post reviews.

Will work on reverting this thread back to how it was - in two separate threads. 

Hope that you will be happy - but please understand our sentiments and for any other reviewer, I hope this has shed some light into things. Its good to have these detailed discussions to get a better understanding of everyone's point of view.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Room Fogger - appreciate your comments.
> You can do it the way you suggested - our idea was to have it the other way around. I.e. have all the actual reviews in the relevant threads in the main Reviews category - and then the links and notifications of new reviews in your dedicated "Room Fogger" thread in the Reviewers subforum. But if you want to do it your way and post the original content in your dedicated thread and links in these Reviews threads, that is cool.
> 
> The whole point about posting the reviews in the main Reviews category is that it builds up to be a great resource for those looking for reviews - without having to click to go elsewhere. The focus here being on the actual review, not so much on the reviewer.


Thank you @Silver , your point is duly noted and I appreciate the effort from all that give their time to give us this exceptional Forum. I also agree on the fact that this is to provide a massive resource for new and old vapers, or interested parties to get a massive amount of data and related information on a lot of topics to assist them in their vaping journey.

I made the suggestion as an option to see if we can resolve a impasse on the way forward to give everyone their space in the sun. Whether it is the right way I don’t know, but I think it is a workable solution to ensure that people will have some way of accessing info on a subject while giving them the choice of which source of info to choose. Let’s see what happens going forward.

If this doesn’t work or becomes an administrative nightmare then I suggest that all reviewers put their heads together to come up with a more workable solution. It should not add extra admin to the team looking after the site, you allready spend a lot of time trying to make this work for everyone. 
RF

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> Ok @Timwis
> 
> It seems that we are seeing it from different perspectives.
> And I do understand that.
> ...


I have no problems with having mine grouped together like as been mentioned but my concern is people asking questions. I have about 300 reviews so if someone wanted to ask a question about the 2nd review in the list (bearing in mind their will be some comments on some reviews) they might need to go to post 739 to make that comment. All of a sudden i think they will decide the question isn't that important to ask anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you @Silver , your point is duly noted and I appreciate the effort from all that give their time to give us this exceptional Forum. I also agree on the fact that this is to provide a massive resource for new and old vapers, or interested parties to get a massive amount of data and related information on a lot of topics to assist them in their vaping journey.
> 
> I made the suggestion as an option to see if we can resolve a impasse on the way forward to give everyone their space in the sun. Whether it is the right way I don’t know, but I think it is a workable solution to ensure that people will have some way of accessing info on a subject while giving them the choice of which source of info to choose. Let’s see what happens going forward.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Room Fogger 
Much appreciated !

Once I've reverted this thread to how it was before I moved @Timwis 's review - I am going to take all these discussion posts out of here and move them into a newly created discussion thread on this topic so we can continue discussing there.

Just give me a bit - I need to go eat, lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Room Fogger
> Much appreciated !
> 
> Once I've reverted this thread to how it was before I moved @Timwis 's review - I am going to take all these discussion posts out of here and move them into a newly created discussion thread on this topic so we can continue discussing there.
> ...


Go for it, I just finished. Saturday nights are toasted sarmie days


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Go for it, I just finished. Saturday nights are toasted sarmie days


Lol crackers and marmite for me tonight


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> I have no problems with having mine grouped together like as been mentioned but my concern is people asking questions. I have about 300 reviews so if someone wanted to ask a question about the 2nd review in the list (bearing in mind their will be some comments on some reviews) they might need to go to post 739 to make that comment. All of a sudden i think they will decide the question isn't that important to ask anymore.



I hear you @Timwis - but people dont have to go to post 739 to make a comment
They just need to hit the reply button below any post anywhere - and it will quote that post
Then you would get an alert - and click on the alert - and it will take you right there.

Yes, i hear you that posts are sorted chronologically - so if someone were to start at page 1 and work through it all, they would not see the question until much later - but that is how the forum software works. It sorts posts chronologically. As opposed to things like Reddit where posts can be up or downvoted in their hierarchy. But that's another discussion

Am going to sort this thread out tomorrow - my wife is nagging me to stop on the forum.
Will do this in the morning and create the new discussion thread for us to continue discussing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Go for it, I just finished. Saturday nights are toasted sarmie days


Ice cream here 23 degrees in April which to us in the UK is like it being 35 degress in SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

@Timwis - just checking - are you using a normal browser to access ECIGSSA? 
Or Tapatalk?

The reason I ask is that the forum functionality is way more powerful with a normal browser. Many of the features are not available on Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Ice cream here 23 degrees in April which to us in the UK is like it being 35 degress in SA


Enjoy it, now I’m going to have to scratch in the freezer to see if there is anything ice cream wise left by the two big guys.


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> @Timwis - just checking - are you using a normal browser to access ECIGSSA?
> Or Tapatalk?
> 
> The reason I ask is that the forum functionality is way more powerful with a normal browser. Many of the features are not available on Tapatalk.


Normal browser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Debate is good and people don't have to agree



Silver said:


> Yes, i hear you that posts are sorted chronologically - so if someone were to start at page 1 and work through it all, they would not see the question until much later - but that is how the forum software works



Which in my opinion is why it's a bad idea and the opposite to organisation


----------



## Timwis (20/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Debate is good and people don't have to agree
> 
> 
> 
> Which in my opinion is why it's a bad idea and the opposite to organisation


Having more than 1 review in the same thread i'm referring to it becomes a complete mess. I have been looking at the reviewers section and how it works with different reviews in the same thread and not impressed. The more reviews and posts in each of the threads the more unorganised and chaotic it looks. I just can't get my head around how that is supposed to be an organised way of doing things.


----------



## daniel craig (21/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Discussion started by @Room Fogger their is already a comment:
> 
> "Great review @Room Fogger Loving the pics and write up
> 
> ...


True. I didn't even see your review posted in this thread until now.... Gonna check it out now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/4/19)

Silver said:


> No need to be upset about this either. That was a comment from another local member Daniel Craig who appreciated Room Foggers review. I am quite sure his intention was not to make you feel like you don’t exist. You have had plenty comments on other threads thanking you for your insights. I have even written several myself.


I honestly thought this was @Room Fogger review thread. I also didn't know that reviews should be posted within the same thread if one exists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> True. I didn't even see your review posted in this thread until now.... Gonna check it out now


Hi Daniel, @Silver i think this 100% proves my point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Hi Daniel, @Silver i think this 100% proves my point


Read up your review now. It's a great review as well 

By default, I am using Tapatalk so I see the first post. I didn't know that reviews are combined so I thought this thread is Room Fogger's and that only his review is in here (Like ECF, Vaping Underground and other forums).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> I honestly thought this was @Room Fogger review thread. I also didn't know that reviews should be posted within the same thread if one exists


And so it should be. I came on here today to find my review had been moved (buried) to another thread and @Silver didn't seem to understand why i was so (won't swear)off. You have just proved the point i have been trying to make all day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> Read up your review now. It's a great review as well
> 
> By default, I am using Tapatalk so I see the first post. I didn't know that reviews are combined so I thought this thread is Room Fogger's and that only his review is in here (Like ECF, Vaping Underground and other forums).


Apparently how it's done on every other forum is unorganised and this is done to make it more organised on here which i can't get my head around as it looks the opposite to me. If i knew the review i posted would end up being buried in another thread i wouldn't of wasted my time posting it on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/4/19)

Timwis said:


> And so it should be. I came on here today to find my review had been moved (buried) to another thread and @Silver didn't seem to understand why i was so (won't swear)off. You have just proved the point i have been trying to make all day.


I understand the point you were trying to make. I personally wouldn't have scrolled though all the comments to see if there's a 2nd review in the thread. I would read the 1st post and maybe if the product interests me, read the comments otherwise I would hit back and move on.

What happens if review 1 has 50 comments and then review 2 is posted? I highly doubt I'll ever see review 2 because I'll need to flip through pages just to get to it.

I would think having one of those threads in the 'Reviewers' sub-forum may help organise your content but then again, it's a touch more work for you as a reviewer since comments on 1 specific review and products are not in 1 place/thread. (eg. You'll be seeing comments about your Eleaf review after posting a VooPoo review to your thread VS seeing Eleaf comments in the eleaf thread and VOOPOO comments in the VOOPOO thread)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (21/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> I understand the point you were trying to make. I personally wouldn't have scrolled though all the comments to see if there's a 2nd review in the thread. I would read the 1st post and maybe if the product interests me, read the comments otherwise I would hit back and move on.
> 
> What happens if review 1 has 50 comments and then review 2 is posted? I highly doubt I'll ever see review 2 because I'll need to flip through pages just to get to it.
> 
> I would think having one of those threads in the 'Reviewers' sub-forum may help organise your content but then again, it's a touch more work for you as a reviewer since comments on 1 specific review and products are not in 1 place/thread. (eg. You'll be seeing comments about your Eleaf review after posting a VooPoo review to your thread VS seeing Eleaf comments in the eleaf thread and VOOPOO comments in the VOOPOO thread)


The exact same points i have been making all day but i have a sore head from the wall i have been banging.

Apparently if people want to read reviews about a certain device going to regulated mods for example and seeing a number of reviews for that device listed means people might miss a review they want to read and it's unorganised. My own view is it's been done this way on every single forum i have ever visited because it is an organised system and so easy to find what you want.

Apparently putting all the reviews for the same device in the same thread whether a review ends up being post 1, 9, 57 or 700 is much more organised for the reader.

My opinion is i have never heard so much rubbish lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/4/19)

Timwis said:


> The exact same points i have been making all day but i have a sore head from the wall i have been banging.
> 
> Apparently if people want to read reviews about a certain device going to regulated mods for example and seeing a number of reviews for that device listed means people might miss a review they want to read and it's unorganised. My own view is it's been done this way on every single forum i have ever visited because it is an organised system and so easy to find what you want.
> 
> ...


My biggest issue with combing threads is this: 
If you reviewed a device 2 weeks before me and had 50 comments on your review, and today a new user comes around looking for a review on that mod and then clicks on the review, the user will now need to read your review plus 50 comments just to see mine. Then, if the user comments without tagging either one of us, then who's review is he referring to? My latest review or your earliest review? What if reviewer 1 had a bad experience/faulty device and 50 comments later is your review voicing the opposite opinion? A new user is not likely to scroll through all of that to see that it's possible not all devices are like reviewer 1's.

This is a topic that should be discussed to find a solution that works for the members and admin team. I believe that there are pros and cons to the way ECIGSSA handles threads and the way other forums do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (21/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> My biggest issue with combing threads is this:
> If you reviewed a device 2 weeks before me and had 50 comments on your review, and today a new user comes around looking for a review on that mod and then clicks on the review, the user will now need to read your review plus 50 comments just to see mine. Then, if the user comments without tagging either one of us, then who's review is he referring to? My latest review or your earliest review? What if reviewer 1 had a bad experience/faulty device and 50 comments later is your review voicing the opposite opinion? A new user is not likely to scroll through all of that to see that it's possible not all devices are like reviewer 1's.



Exactly and from what i have read in the reviewers section apart from they are all reviews by the same person in a thread the same problems are there and to me they look like chaos.


----------



## Timwis (21/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Exactly and from what i have read in the reviewers section apart from they are all reviews by the same person in a thread the same problems are their and to me they look like chaos.


Let's face it there was only 7 or 8 comments in @Room Fogger great review thread before mine got put their and even then you missed it and wouldn't even of known i had done the review if i hadn't tagged you.
Now if my review was separate as i posted it you would of seen both reviews in the list, and might of chose not to read mine but at least you would of known it existed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Let's face it there was only 7 or 8 comments in @Room Fogger great review thread before mine got put their and even then you missed it and wouldn't even of known i had done the review if i hadn't tagged you.
> Now if my review was separate as i posted it you would of seen both reviews in the list, and might of chose not to read mine but at least you would of known it existed.


If something isn't broke and you try to fix it you end up breaking it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Let's face it there was only 7 or 8 comments in @Room Fogger great review thread before mine got put their and even then you missed it and wouldn't even of known i had done the review if i hadn't tagged you.
> Now if my review was separate as i posted it you would of seen both reviews in the list, and might of chose not to read mine but at least you would of known it existed.


Yeah I would've never seen your post. I use Tapatalk so clicking any title that pops up on my 'New post' feed sends me to the 1st post in the thread and so I wouldn't have seen your review unless I was browsing through comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/4/19)

Ok maybe answer this. Lets say Voopoo, Smok, Vandy vape, Wotofo and Asmodus all decide to give 10 forum members devices every week or two for reviews. Every review will be on its own like its always been. Then the main feed on the homepage, general vape discussions will be full of reviews and no vape discussions that draws the members.

So lets say admin then decides, ok lets leave it like this, the only thing that change is that reviews will not come up at general vape discussions and then a forum member will have to specificly go to the reviews sub forum to look for reviews. They will not know there are new reviews posted if they dont go look for it.
Will this be a better option for you?
All I see is that @Silver and admin is trying to be pro active and find common ground for a problem that is arrising, but others just want my way or the highway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

Am creating this thread to contain discussions that were had in one of the review threads after two reviewer's reviews on the same device were moved into the same thread.

Once moved they will appear above this one.

Let's use this thread to discuss further how best reviews should be posted on the forum.

This is an open discussion and we encourage your comments - from both members and reviewers alike.

Our intention is to have our own internal discussions as the Admin & Mod Team and consider all the commentary to suggest refinements and the way forward.

For now, continue posting your reviews as you have been in the past. If you want to create your own thread on a review of a particular device, that is cool. If you would rather post your review on another existing review thread for that device - that is good too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (21/4/19)

I read @Room Fogger 's review and suddenly @Timwis 's review popped up on the screen when it refreshed.
And im thinking what just happened?

Suggestion...one thread title and sub-threads for different reviewers.
Like the classifieds thread where one can have different entries under the same thread title and each reviewer can add there review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Then the main feed on the homepage, general vape discussions will be full of reviews and no vape discussions that draws the members.


Good point  This does make sense. As we've seen before, when classifieds posts filled up the 'New posts' feed, many users didn't like that and with reviews, the same might happen.

Granted, users can choose to ignore the sub-forum but then they won't see anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

New Tag on top labled REVIEWS and pop it all in there by device name / juice etc- everything in one compact bundle where you can search for a mod , atty etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

Resistance said:


> I read @Room Fogger 's review and suddenly @Timwis 's review popped up on the screen when it refreshed.
> And im thinking what just happened?
> 
> Suggestion...one thread title and sub-threads for different reviewers.
> Like the classifieds thread where one can have different entries under the same thread title and each reviewer can add there review.


we think the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/4/19)

@Silver You asked for our comments and this is what I would like to say.

All reviews for a specific product should be in one thread. We need to know what multiple people think of a product in order to get a general overview. I would not ever rush off and buy a mod based on what only one person has said. If reviews of the same product are done in different threads, I might not see them. One thread and I'll see them all.

*There is only one thing that is important and that is the product - not the reviewer. *

However, if a reader likes a particular reviewer's style or way of thinking, then it's a simple matter to "follow" that reviewer. One would then receive alerts whenever that reviewer posts *anything, anywhere. * But how many people know this? Do new members know?

No matter how organised the forum is, if people don't know how to do things it is not going to help anyone. What is needed is a How To section. Quick and easy. e.g. How do I find all posts by X? A long time ago you asked members for suggestions in revamping the forum and I mentioned then that this forum is not user-friendly.

I digress slightly. Returning to reviewer's posts. Before I started my coffee reviews, I asked you where to post them. You said that if I post all my reviews in my own thread, should I leave the forum one day, that thread will "leave" too - it will no longer exist. To me that loss of information for the vaping community would be awful.

However, if I post reviews under the brand name, they will be there forever. That applies to whether I started the thread or added to an existing one. 

Thus, I have chosen to do the latter. This means that each coffee review is under the brand name. Fine. But what happens if someone is looking for coffee reviews but doesn't know where to start - doesn't even know which juice manufacturer makes or has made coffee. 

Solution: I index all coffee reviews in one thread, with a link to the actual review which is posted under the brand name.for those who are reading this and don't follow my coffee reviews, this index thread is what I'm referring to:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

This system is working for me, so perhaps it could be used for mod reviews too?

*The bottom line about reviews is that it is always about the product. The reviewer is simply the messenger.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

Thanks @Hooked

That is great feedback and exactly how we as a team thought of doing it. 
In the Reviews Category by different product, the focus is more on the product and not the reviewer.
However, some reviewers think otherwise and believe that each review should have its own thread.

There are different viewpoints here and we are taking all the comments on board

As for posting reviews in your own thread and when you leave, they disappear, I did not say that. If I said something to you that you interpreted as that then it was my mistake. If you leave the forum your posts are still here for all to see - unless you delete them yourself.

Points taken on the user-friendlyness and the need for a How To section. Thanks. We have a thread with tips - but it doesnt contain all the tips that are necessary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

Resistance said:


> I read @Room Fogger 's review and suddenly @Timwis 's review popped up on the screen when it refreshed.
> And im thinking what just happened?
> 
> Suggestion...one thread title and sub-threads for different reviewers.
> Like the classifieds thread where one can have different entries under the same thread title and each reviewer can add there review.



Thanks for the feedback @Resistance 
Not sure what you mean by "sub-threads" ?
You say like the Classifieds thread?
I dont understand what you mean. Perhaps you can elaborate with an example.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> That is great feedback and exactly how we as a team thought of doing it.
> In the Reviews Category by different product, the focus is more on the product and not the reviewer.
> ...




"As for posting reviews in your own thread and when you leave, they disappear, I did not say that. If I said something to you that you interpreted as that then it was my mistake. If you leave the forum your posts are still here for all to see - unless you delete them yourself.

@Silver OK, apologies - it was clearly my misunderstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/19)

Thanks for the info on how you do your reviews and you index system used @Hooked , looks like something like that can work for these reviews as well, only problem I see is that there is subdivisions like rda, rta etc and that is where the reviews differ from e-liquids a bit in my opinion. Thinking about a way to make it work at this stage. 

As I suggested to @Silver in my one post, more than happy to post in a own reviewers thread and a general thread relating to the item being tested. I think if we all publish in two places comments should be blocked in the general or combined one, if you want to comment or reply you will have to follow the link to that review under the reviewers own thread. That way you won’t have comments for one appearing under another’s review. Tiresome for the person who wants to thank or comment based on a certain review or reviewer, then only the reviews will all be in one place. Also not sure if people will be happy being the last post or reviewer to upload.

This is going to be an interesting one and not an easy decision that the admins and crew have to come to, and like I also said I will live with the majority decision. I think we all want our little place in the sun, and I’m sure that will be accommodated. I also agree that it’s about the review and not the reviewer, we do this because we love vaping. I am just starting out, but enjoying myself immensely, and hope that I will be asked again to do more reviews, and not only from manufacturers. I just want to share my experiences with a certain item with those around me and on this site. If it can help someone out with making a decision either way them mission accomplished.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (21/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked ,
> only problem I see is that there is subdivisions like rda, rta etc and that is where the reviews differ from e-liquids a bit in my opinion. Thinking about a way to make it work at this stage.
> 
> Yes, I can see that mod reviews would be be rather more complicated than ones for juice.
> ...



That's great@Room Fogger! And you don't need to be asked to do a review. You can review anything, at any time. Perhaps one of your own mods which you've been using for a while? That would also be most helpful - more so, in fact, than reviewing something which has been used for a few days only. It would help people decide what to buy and if that mod would be right *for them*. 

You could also do juice reviews if you wanted to. You don't have to be asked - just post a review about any juice that you're vaping. I've *never* been asked to do a coffee review or been given a coffee juice to review. I buy my own coffees and I'm more than happy to do that!

Or do a one-liner as I do in the What did you vape today. I really wish everyone would do that. It means zilch to see a pic of a juice, or just the juice name. Hey folks, today I vaped ABC in my XYZ. That tells me a lot about what the juice is like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/19)

Hooked said:


> That's great@Room Fogger! And you don't need to be asked to do a review. You can review anything, at any time. Perhaps one of your own mods which you've been using for a while? That would also be most helpful - more so, in fact, than reviewing something which has been used for a few days only. It would help people decide what to buy and if that mod would be right *for them*.
> 
> You could also do juice reviews if you wanted to. You don't have to be asked - just post a review about any juice that you're vaping. I've *never* been asked to do a coffee review or been given a coffee juice to review. I buy my own coffees and I'm more than happy to do that!
> 
> Or do a one-liner as I do in the What did you vape today. I really wish everyone would do that. It means zilch to see a pic of a juice, or just the juice name. Hey folks, today I vaped ABC in my XYZ. That tells me a lot about what the juice is like.



Got a couple of reviews that I’m hoping will come off, negotiations going good. And will also start to do my own personal stuff, I agree, I don’t have to wait to be asked.

I’ll leave the juice reviews to people that have a sense of taste, I just know I like it or not. That’s why I’m so glad our guys beat the Audie’s in the big juice battle! Some more to try, but let them rather review!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dewald (21/4/19)

Interesting issue. I wholeheartedly agree with @Silver that the focus should remain on ease of use for the users of this forum. I think the main purpose of this forum is for information sharing (and banter). If any reviewer wants tobuse it as a plateform they need to abide by its rules. Otherwise, it is easy to create your own youtube channel or website where you run the show.

However, the reviewers provide the information to be shared so they should be respected as well. I think it may be a bit disheartening to crrate a review, start a discussion and then in the middle of it comes another review, subsequently starting its own discussion and yours disappearing in the midst of it.
This is also a little difficult to read as a user. Imagine: Reviewer one does a review with some focus on how the tank leaks. A discussion on that follows amd I am interested in that as it influences whether I will buy or not. Suddenly, reviewer 2's reviee pops up in the middle of this discussion. They do not tslk about the leak, but rather that it has great airflow. Now airflow is the main topic being discussed and it soon becomes a whole mix of points, although related to the tank, being unrelated.

How do you overcome this? I don't think each reviewer having their own threads is the solution. I may not know all reviewers so seeing all of their threads won't help me. I am looking for reviews on the products, not by the reviewers. How will I also know "Reviewer the great" just did a review of the Hellfire Titan if I am looking for a review on it? Will I have to go into all reviewers threads to see who did a review on it? Doesn't sound so efficient.
Subthreads may be a solution, but I do jot want the vape discussions or wherever to be spammed with only new reviews.

An index page on the current review threads may be an idea. Like the index we see in some of the DIY threads, linking straight to the page / comment of the respective review...

Anyway, as a user I can't even figure out how it would best suit me so I can only imagine the forum's predicament. I trust them though, have been vaping exclusively for 6 years thanks to their indexing amd managing of this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (21/4/19)

So here is my 2c, and I might be mentioning something that is already so. 

I think reviews by product should have one thread, that indexes to multiple reviews, which are contained in their own threads, possibly their own sub forums? 

The reason for this is the following: 
Each review would then have a single thread for discussions pertaining to said reviewer/review combo. Making the threads both tidy, give context to all comments, and also giving the reader the ability to hit back and choose the next review. Scrolling through comments to find the next review is not fun task.

When more than one review is contained in a thread, it will most probably get overlooked. 

Having an index by product to each review will make it easier to find reviews for the specific product, and also act as a bookmark of sorts when you see purple marked links already visited.

My way of searching for reviews usually is opening multiple tabs from google, for me to read reviews. Never do I hardly ever go past post 1, as I automatically assume each thread would be a single review, this is what I have grown accustomed to.

I hope the above makes sense

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/19)

Hooked said:


> That's great@Room Fogger! And you don't need to be asked to do a review. You can review anything, at any time. Perhaps one of your own mods which you've been using for a while? That would also be most helpful - more so, in fact, than reviewing something which has been used for a few days only. It would help people decide what to buy and if that mod would be right *for them*



Yes these are the best reviews. As a reviewer that gets sent product for review unfortunately the manufacturer or vendor needs the review done in a reasonable time as it's part of their marketing on releasing a product. All i can do is try and give an honest opinion of a device after realistically a short period of time which is far from ideal but i do my best. As a lot of people are interested in purchasing product as soon as it's been released or soon after i do feel although not ideal reviews by most reviewers including me do serve a useful purpose but reviews of products that have been used for months are much better and ones i prefer myself when they can be found.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> So here is my 2c, and I might be mentioning something that is already so.
> 
> I think reviews by product should have one thread, that indexes to multiple reviews, which are contained in their own threads, possibly their own sub forums?
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for the comments @Pho3niX90 
I think an indx of the various reviews for a particular product is a good idea

There are however a few questions to this

Firstly, who creates and maintains the index? 
Second, is there an index page for each product, one index page for each manufacturer or one giant index page for all products across all manufacturers?
I hear you though that if multiple reviews are in a single thread some may get overlooked. But at least the upside is that they are in one place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (22/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much for the comments @Pho3niX90
> I think an indx of the various reviews for a particular product is a good idea
> 
> There are however a few questions to this
> ...


I suppose one index page per product would be ideal, as people tend to search for a specific product.

As who maintains it is another question, ideally all links should be in a single post, to reduce real estate of a screen since individual posts are spaced to far apart due to profile pics, usernames, signatures etc. But then again it would be easier if each reviewer adds their own link after a revier is posted. 

At the end, forum software isn't really designed for this. As it's meant for discussions, however in this regard I would suggest custom development to incorporate the needed functionality, or a plugin that is well maintained. At the end reviews do drive traffic, and caters for both the new vaper and old.

I hear what you are saying on keeping everything in one place, but it's outside of the norm, and people do not tend to expect this on a forum, which causes confusion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

Dewald said:


> This is also a little difficult to read as a user. Imagine: Reviewer one does a review with some focus on how the tank leaks. A discussion on that follows amd I am interested in that as it influences whether I will buy or not. Suddenly, reviewer 2's reviee pops up in the middle of this discussion. They do not tslk about the leak, but rather that it has great airflow. Now airflow is the main topic being discussed and it soon becomes a whole mix of points, although related to the tank, being unrelated.



I agree with you @Dewald and discussions on any thread (not only reviews) do tend to go off on a tangent. It's quite annoying if you're focused on one particular aspect. But then, the forum is a reflection of reality and going off the subject happens all the time in real conversations too! Which I also hate lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (22/4/19)

@Silver 

Here is a quick plugin I found, I suppose there are many more that can be found. This would eliminate the issue of reviews solely taking up the feed, as it's contained in it's own menu. 

https://demos.xenaddons.com/showcase/
The would create a separate menu link at the top to the reviews, inside you can create multiple categories that would be fitting, from categorizing under brands, type (mods, starter devices, mtl, juices etc ) etc.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (22/4/19)

I don't know if my opinion will count here.
I think everyone raises excellent points.

I don't think I would be too happy if my reviews had to fall under a mixed thread in all honesty. This is why I try to encourage all new reviewers who I talk to, to rather create their own thread and post all their reviews under that. I do however not have any problem if someone references one of my reviews under their thread/other thread.

This is the way I started and it really works for me personally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> New Tag on top labled REVIEWS and pop it all in there by device name / juice etc- everything in one compact bundle where you can search for a mod , atty etc.



Yes but each reviewer has his or her own index for reviews

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/19)

Like this
Reviews as thread title
And each thread as a reviewer that can have there reviews listed in one channel

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/19)

Just an idea to make it easier for people to find reviews on certain devices or RTA's etc while not putting reviews all in one thread: Have it set-up as it is on the first tier, Regulated Mod Reviews, Pod system Reviews, RTA Reviews etc but when these are clicked instead of listing reviews have a list of main manufacturers plus miscellaneous. So for example when you click Regulated Mod Reviews and then click on Smoant their will be all the reviews for Smoant Regulated devices still with each review having it's own thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/19)

Timwis said:


> Just an idea to make it easier for people to find reviews on certain devices or RTA's etc while not putting reviews all in one thread: Have it set-up as it is on the first tier, Regulated Mod Reviews, Pod system Reviews, RTA Reviews etc but when these are clicked instead of listing reviews have a list of main manufacturers plus miscellaneous. So for example when you click Regulated Mod Reviews and then click on Smoant their will be all the reviews for Smoant Regulated devices still with each review having it's own thread.



This also sounds right

Reactions: Like 1


----------

